# Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01



## Hexer (7. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

bekomme seit geraumer Zeit ständig diese Meldung in der apache2 error.log Eigentlich wird die log damit zugemüllt.


```
Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01
```
Ich nutze Ubuntu 8.04 LTS und ISPcofnig 3. Habe mich an der offizielle Tutorial gehalten.

Zwar spuckt Google ein paar Ergebnisse aus, doch leider weiss ich nicht wo ich ansetzen soll und würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2010)

Welches log ist das und wie lautet die komplette logzeile?


----------



## Hexer (7. Dez. 2010)

Hi Till,

danke für deine Antwort.

Die Zeile lautet wie folgt



> [Tue Dec 07 14:05:35 2010] [error] [client xx.xxx.xx.xxx] Invalid method in request \x16\x03\x01


Der ganze Spaß steht in der /var/log/apache2/error.log und tritt fast all 10 Sekunden auf.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2010)

Und was ist das für eine IP? Deine eigene oder irgend eine externe? Wenn es eine externe Ip ist, dann versucht vermutlich jemand Deinen Server zu hacken bzw. auf Fehler zu untersuchen.


----------



## Hexer (8. Dez. 2010)

Es ist in der Tat eine fremde IP.

Also der ganz normale Alltag, oder muss ich hier handeln?


----------



## Till (8. Dez. 2010)

Ich denke da braucht man nichts weiter machen.


----------

